# Graco Gh230 - Any inputs?



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey everyone.

This week is the local pro-show (friday) and I'm tempted to buy another unit.  Haven't bought a new sprayer in awhile and now I'm kind of itching to, even though we need to get other things. 

Anyway.

I'm thinking about buying Graco's GH 230 Convertible Sprayer. 

Anyone have any feedback on these hydraulic systems? I know their work horses like you wouldn't believe, but I'm curious to hear feedback. Pros/cons from anyone that has used them or owns one? 

Going to lunch with the regional Graco rep tomorrow, but I won't be getting filled in with unbiased opinions either, so that's why I'm asking here. Good guys and all, love Graco, but I want some honest and real world opinions before I pull the trig.

Thanks again all! 

Edit: 
Image


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I've looked at these units. I'm on the fence about making the purchase. We just bought a Titan 440 recently so new sprayer this year is out I believe.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> I've looked at these units. I'm on the fence about making the purchase. We just bought a Titan 440 recently so new sprayer this year is out I believe.


I've looked at them in the past, nice machines but at the time we didn't really need one, kind of over kill. But looking back, I should have forked out the other 1 or 1.5k for a unit like this when we bought our 795. 

I plan on selling our 795, which has a brand new pump put in it (November), for about $1,800 and then use that money to get the purchase of possibly this unit. That way I won't feel so bad shelling out the money. :biggrin:

Still got a 7K+ floor grinding system to add to our list this year. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Can't speak on that pump. But that type in General if you spray a lot of dryfall block fill. Run long hoses or jobs that their is no power they are great. Other wise they are over kill. But when you need it they are great. Up to last summer hadn't used mine in a long time. Then a big dryfall job came in from a old customer. And out it came. If I was to buy one to buy one I would keep my eyes open for a good used one. I have seen this type sell for like $500.00 and still be a work horse.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

woodcoyote said:


> I've looked at them in the past, nice machines but at the time we didn't really need one, kind of over kill. But looking back, I should have forked out the other 1 or 1.5k for a unit like this when we bought our 795.
> 
> I plan on selling our 795, which has a brand new pump put in it (November), for about $1,800 and then use that money to get the purchase of possibly this unit. That way I won't feel so bad shelling out the money. :biggrin:
> 
> Still got a 7K+ floor grinding system to add to our list this year. :thumbup:


I'm just now looking at prices for floor grinders. Wow, a heck of a lot more than I figured. But we rent them for $275 a day, with the amount we have charged the customers for renting we could have bought a new one. We can rent them cheaper but they are 1 or 2 head machines as where this one is 3 heads.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I also realized that after loading the titan 700 I need smaller lighter machines. Lifting 100 or so pounds while trying to finish the first cup of coffee is tiring.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> I also realized that after loading the titan 700 I need smaller lighter machines. Lifting 100 or so pounds while trying to finish the first cup of coffee is tiring.


Low-boys and Graco for the win. Our 495 is a champ and it's small enough to load up solo, but powerful enough to spray a whole house.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> I'm just now looking at prices for floor grinders. Wow, a heck of a lot more than I figured. But we rent them for $275 a day, with the amount we have charged the customers for renting we could have bought a new one. We can rent them cheaper but they are 1 or 2 head machines as where this one is 3 heads.


Would be nice to be able to rent them. No one in town has any. 

So...we grind with angle grinders lol (4 1/2").

Works, but not what is ideal. 

Check with Niagra, a company Sherwin deals with for grinders as well. We're talking to the rep., to see what kind of deal he can cut us. Wish I had a ton of floors lined up so I can just go ahead and buy it already. But, not the case.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

woodcoyote said:


> Low-boys and Graco for the win. Our 495 is a champ and it's small enough to load up solo, but powerful enough to spray a whole house.


My old Rasm was lower and I could load myself, this new one is much higher so I can't load it alone. 



woodcoyote said:


> Would be nice to be able to rent them. No one in town has any.
> 
> So...we grind with angle grinders lol (4 1/2").
> 
> ...


That stinks. No one? Dang I would avoid concrete if that was my case. Lol. We can rent them at our local paint store or a few places that rent lifts. I haven't really looked to hard for one yet. Maybe end of summer.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice pump but like others it a bit much if you are just shooting residential exteriors.. Plus lifting that bad boy would be a pain...


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Delta Painting said:


> Nice pump but like others it a bit much if you are just shooting residential exteriors.. Plus lifting that bad boy would be a pain...


Part of our problem is either old homes with weak exterior outlets or NC and not enough power to go around. We have a generator we can bring but that is a big very heavy thing I can't load myself, even loading it into our trailer is a 2 person job.


----------

